# Asus A8N 32-SLI-Deluxe; 1 long beep and 2 short beeps on startup



## Blaine B. (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi. I have a custom built computer....specs are;

AMD FX-60 processor
2 Seagate 320 gb drives
2 gb PC3200 DDR RAM
Sapphire Radeon X1950 Pro 256 mb video card
Asus A8N 32-SLI-Deluxe motherboard
Creative X-FI XtremeMusic sound card
Windows XP Home

Last night everything was working great. When I went to turn on the computer today, the video card fan stays on fast mode and the motherboard just keeps beeping this sequence of beeps (1 long beep and 2 shorter beeps)

Usually when the computer turns on the video card fans spins up quick for a few seconds but then slows and quiets down. Now the video card fan is just staying on fast mode. Also I am not getting anything on the screen either.

Any idea what is going on or what went wrong? Anybody know what these series of beeps indicate? Thank you in advance!


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Hi,


This is a video card Error. Try removing the card and booting using the onboard. Or, try another card if you have one avaiable.


What PSU are you using too?


----------



## Blaine B. (Nov 26, 2005)

Hm, I am not aware of the brand of the power supply...but I believe it is a 700 watt supply. 700 or 750 watt, that is for certain. I will try the suggested and reply back later. Thanks for such a quick response!


----------



## Blaine B. (Nov 26, 2005)

Hmm, there are no onboard video ports....and I don't have any spare PCI Express video cards to try out either. Damned.

I was reading up online and I read a few stories with the same beep sequence as I am getting and no display....but for those people it wasn't the video card or RAM, as they tried different RAM, different video cards....nothing, and the same beeping and lack of display. So perhaps I may be in for some other issue...

So right now I am kind of doubting that my X1950 is the problem. I can check the power supply voltages with my digital meter.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the beeps here
www.bioscentral.com
take the side off the case and look at the label on the side of the power supply for the brand and wattage


----------



## Blaine B. (Nov 26, 2005)

Update: I tried each stick of RAM by itself in all 4 of the slots.....no fix. I cleared the CMOS....no fix.

I have not swapped the PCI-E video card to the second PCI-E slot yet, as that would require further dismanteling of the case because the way my harddrives are situated in the bays, the PCI-E video card is too long to fid in the second slot without interfering with the harddrives.

Also, for the heck of it, I tried turning it on without ANY RAM installed....still did the same beep sequence (Beeeeep, beep beep) I found that odd considering I though the beep sequence would have changed considering no RAM was present...hm?

That's today's update.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run memtest on the ram 1 stick at a time
when you put the ram in make sure it is seated,the clips clicking over does not mean it is seated
http://www.memtest.org/


----------



## Blaine B. (Nov 26, 2005)

The ram sticks are entirely seated. How can I run memtest without it posting?

Bump, still stumped.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you burn it to disk then boot from the disk


----------



## Blaine B. (Nov 26, 2005)

I did some more troubleshooting this evening...I was in my friend's shop and noticed a nice Compaq computer sitting under a table...I asked him if I could borrow it, he said fine.

Turns out the little beast has a PCI-E port! So I took my PCI-E video card out of my rig and swapped it into the Compaq. Now the Compaq was setup to use the onboard video so the power supply in the Compaq does not have an output for PCI-E power....anyway I turned it on and I got a message on the screen telling me that I need to plug in the video card power. That's totally normal, I know.....but given that the video card was able to send a signal to the monitor was a relief!

Next, I swapped the RAM from the Compaq to my rig and tried to start up.....same beep sequence as before.

THEN I noticed that the case fans in my rig were not spinning at all! I gave them a little whirl and they began to spin. Just very slowly. And we are talking about all the case fans! Now I have my case fans wired up directly to the power supply through and adjustable knob....not to the motherboard. So they should always be receiving full power given I have the knob for the fan controller turned up all the way.

I did a voltage check with my digital gauge and was getting 5.1 volts and 11.96 volts. That sounds close to spec, isn't it somewhere around 5-6volts for the low side and around 12 volts for the high side?

Then it got me wondering if the power supply was putting out the proper amperage. I have no idea how to check the amps that the power supply is putting out so that is all I was able to test tonight.

So I guess the video card is OK and so is the MEMORY....not sure about the motherboard yet but the fans not spinning at full power makes the power supply a suspect now too, I suppose?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look at the label on the side of the power supply
it needs to be a quality psu putting out a min of 26a on the 12 line for pcie


----------



## Blaine B. (Nov 26, 2005)

Well, that's besides the point.....it was working......and putting out the correct amperage at for a year and a half, as everything was fine.

But now I suspect that it isn't putting out the required amps. Given that the fans weren't spinning at full power. Not totally sure on that as I don't have a way to test the amperage output of the unit.

Although my video card fan and processor fan appeared to be spinning at a normal rate, the 3 case fans (2x80mm 1x120mm) weren't spinning unless I helped them along with my finger, then they continued to spin slowly.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

[Well, that's besides the point.]
what is the point is you can see the computer we cannot
we rely on what you post to get a picture of what we are dealing with
an underpowered power supply can work for a long time but the running of it underpowered accellorates the deteriation of the psu


----------



## Blaine B. (Nov 26, 2005)

I understand that. I am working on borrowing a power supply that can power my PCIE card with the correct plug at the moment.


----------



## Blaine B. (Nov 26, 2005)

Disregard my statement about the fans.

It appears my adjustable fan controller went bad and was not providing enough power to the fans regardless of how it was adjusted. I tested each fan straight to the power supply and it was then spinning as fast as it should be. Bah, I guess we're back to a (most likely) motherboard problem.....


----------



## Blaine B. (Nov 26, 2005)

Just a moment ago I tried the X1950 in the second PCI-E slot.....no change in anything. No harddrives connected either, but still I'm getting no display and the same beep sequence. This ASUS board does not have any diagnostic lights, just a green LED towards the bottom left hand corner/tip of the motherboard.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you check what the beep error code sequence is telling you here
www.bioscentral.com


----------



## Blaine B. (Nov 26, 2005)

No memory detected is what the beeping means for my specific motherboard.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

then there is something wrong with the ram or the ram slots


----------



## Blaine B. (Nov 26, 2005)

Well I'm going to assume that something is wrong with the motherboard considering I tried my own ram sticks individually in all 4 of the RAM slots and I also tried 2 other sticks of ram from a working computer...

Fortunately all ASUS motherboards made after 1999 carry a 3 year warranty. I guess I'll go ahead and start the RMA process.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

let us know how you go


----------



## Blaine B. (Nov 26, 2005)

Just got off of the phone with the RMA center for ASUS. Have to send in my board to their repair facility (which is luckily in my State considering it is the only repair facility they have in the US according to the RMA person I spoke to)

They can't do an advanced RMA because they don't have a surplus of these boards. But they will either repair it or if it cannot be repaired they will send me a brand new motherboard.

So perhaps tonight I'll start the full teardown and get it shipped as soon as I can.

Do any of you have any recommendation for how to store the processor while the motherboard is off to the repair facility?

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i usually store them in the original package if you don't have it an anti static bag and placed in a container and put out of harms way till the board comes back


----------



## Blaine B. (Nov 26, 2005)

Just boxed up the motherboard, going to be shipping it out tomorrow. I'd be really nice if they just gave me a new motherboard instead of fixing it. Although I'm wondering if fixing might be the better option, considering that I guess this issue could pop up again with a new motherboard if they haven't fixed whatever the problem was in the first place.

Oh also I did find the original packaging and foam for the processor so am storing it like it was packaged before it came to me.

Will be to the ASUS repair facility sometime Wednesday.


----------



## Blaine B. (Nov 26, 2005)

Well I just got the motherboard back yesterday. Everything was working flawlessly when I put it back together! But then when I tried to boot today Windows was having a problem.

I posted this new issue in the Windows XP section

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/solved-cannot-get-past-ivicd-sys-on-boot-302410.html#post1755793


----------

